# Outrigger question



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Please excuse the next sentence. Does size matter? I have an 8ft beam, 26 ft walk around soft top. looking to install gunwale mounted outriggers. 8ft, 9ft, 15ft, bigger? I have seen models like Fish Stixx that go right into my existing rod holder and have an 8ft extension and rod holder built in. or I can go the route of adding a separate gunwale outrigger mount to each side and then buy the outrigger poles/rigging to put into the holders. From what I have read stay under 18' to avoid the extra stress on the gunwale, metal is better, non-telescoping. Rupp is preferred, but that is all just form my recent reading. Open to suggestions and I will insert a laughing here for those of you that are laughing at the 8ft fish stixx option. :laughing:

Is bigger really better? is 8ft enough? is 15ft enough?


Thanks for the feedback and one of these days I will be posting pics instead of refining my technique since I have caught zero so far at the edge my few trips out this year. Installing an autopilot this week as part of my growth curve. 

Thanks in advance,

Pan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the baits spread pretty good. 15ft is a good starting point


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Gunnel mount I would stick to 15 ft. I bought a set of stainless mounts for E-bay for about $60.00.

What autopilot are you installing?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

if you're going to run 2 lines/rigger and 2 flats off the stern that's good totaling 6 lines. If you can swing three lines/rigger, then you're up to 8 lines and maybe a line/clip off the center of the soft top tubing to one of your rocket launchers. 

Speaking of which, are you using rocket launchers and gunwales too, or perhaps a leaning post? Hard to tell from your pic.

catch 'em up.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Everything is a trade off / compromise. While I think outriggers are very important, be careful not to overwhelm yourself as they are not critical. You can catch a lot of fish and have a lot of fun not using outriggers, running 4-5 line pattern (two short, two long and one shotgun) For years I used 15' telescoping Taco riggers and was very pleased with them. The more I fish the more I have come to believe that when it comes to billfish, you don't need 50 lures in your spread, I really believe when it comes to blue marlin you could do fine with a couple fender teasers and two flat line lures now with mahi mahi, tuna and wahoo a big spread can make a difference.

Either way, just go have fun

Robert


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great feedback, thank you.

I am installing a raymarine S1000 autopilot. I fish a lot by myself and it is impossible to get lines out properly without something keeping the boat going straight. Even with my son on board it is tough to work a 5 line spread once something hits so I am hopeful the autopilot helps. It should also pay for itself in fuel savings over a few years by getting me straight where I want to go.

As far as the outriggers, I have been ok without them but think it will help keep the amount of fouled lines down a bit. it does not show in the picture of my boat but I have installed rod holders across the transom with steel backing plates and use that for my center long shot. Then I have stern gunwale rodholders and another set about 4 ft towards the bow. Been able to get a 5 line spread out ok but thought the outriggers would help keep lures not fouled a little more. Part of it is on me and my learning curve.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

another piece of advice, autopilots are awesome, I would not own a boat w/o one, but they can be dangerous if you fish short handed or with very inexperienced crew. Buy an Autotether! It will kill the boat if you get separated from the boat. I used one on my Contender and YF every time I went out.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you MSViking. I agree 100%


----------

